# Home made round wooden bench dogs



## brian310207 (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I've seen some bench dogs that are much better than what I came up with, but hopefully this is helpful to someone. I was reading about some of the frustrations people have had with round dogs (metal bites tools, the bullet catch or spring can damage the dog holes over time) and I thought I'd try to come up with a solution. I ended up using a bit of oak dowel (couldn't find hickory) and proceeded to cut it to shape (grain running perpendicular to the flat bit of the dog. I then cut a couple of slots and inserted a cut section of a nylon zip tie. I figure the nylon is much less likely to damage the dog holes than a metal spring or bullet catch.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks pretty good. I made something similar out of poplar dowel. I used a bullet catch for mine. They work pretty well. That bench top is made of MDF and the bullet catches haven't seemed to damage the holes yet. How well does that one slide with the zip tie?

Rich


----------



## brian310207 (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't gotten a chance to do any work with it yet, but it seems to slide really nicely and not move if I don't want it to.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Love it. Going to make one this week. Thanks. Light dawns over Marble Head.

Sometimes it's frustrating that I don't think to make the darn tool before spending hours looking for just the right thing at stores or online.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the concept.
I'll have to make some and try it.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

cool


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice dog. Let us know how they hold up.


----------

